# convert millivolt to electronic ignition



## turbosporsche (Nov 2, 2015)

So my house has 2 propane fireplaces one is a lenox and other is fmi fireplace.  since both are millivolt with standing pilots i typically leave off and just light when ready to use as i hate to waist propane to keep a standing pilot.  any way to convert to electronic beside ripping out and replacing with new units


----------



## barmstrong2 (Nov 3, 2015)

In theory, yes. In practice, not really feasible. It would be expensive, would change the design of the fireplace, thus eliminating the AGA approval and the confined space inside the control chamber would make it very difficult to convert to an entirely new ignition system.


----------

